# Bats



## RITA (Jun 10, 2008)

Anybody have any solutions for keeping bats from flying behind house
shutters. Every summer we seem to get a bats here.  These shutters 
are on the patio and along side the pavements which we use on a daily basis.
I do not like sitting on the patio at nite due to this. 
A bat actually flew out from behind the shutter on the patio today
as I was grilling.
The shutters are attached to the brick by a piece of wood at the top and bottom so the whole space between is open. 
Is there any pest sprays that we could spray on the brick to keep the bats from flying in there.
I know the only other solution would be to enclose the area behind the shutter.
Looking for any suggestions besides having to enclose the sides of all the
shutters.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 11, 2008)

You have nothing to worry about. Those bats will not attack, get tangled in your hair or give you rabies or anything else. Those are all myths, and need to be dispelled. Truth is you can get rabies faster from mice. 
Bats actually are a huge benefit to you and your gardens. The bat guano is the best fertilizer available. And a bat family will eat 5- 10 lbs of bugs a night...this includes mosquitoes.
If you get rid of the bats...your bug population goes up 10 times as fast.
Most folks try to get bats to move in. You just need to buy a large bat house, and get them to move by taking down the shutters for a week or two. They will find it but it needs to be big enough.
Truth is , they are staying, they will just move into your house through the vents next.
You should learn more about them before you rule them out.
I once felt the same way, then I realized how much of a benefit they where.
That's wildlife... Don't be afraid...you will be fine.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't know if this works w/bats but, I visited my Father in TN one year and noticed that his neighbor had a fake snake tacked to the side of their home.  Upon inquiry, I discovered that this was to keep woodpeckers from destroying the wood siding on the home.


----------

